# will more frequent brushing reduce random shedding?



## sylvia (Jan 19, 2014)

It seems like it would, but I want to be sure.... If we end up getting a dog that tends to shed more, I would rather brush him frequently to keep the shed hair contained rather than let it fall off in clumps all over the house...Does it really work that way?


----------



## Calisphere (Feb 6, 2014)

Based on my research and experience, it does help to brush frequently. Also, a friend of mine recently bought a furminator for his border collie/Aussie mix who sheds like there might be fifty of him running around. The brush, though expensive, has done a wonderful job getting all that old coat out. He is double coated so you can truly tell the difference. Remember also that having your dog professionally bathed, even if it's a shortcoated dog, is worth it. The groomers who use HV dryers usually get at least 99% of the undercoat blown out.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Yes, it does, but you have to brush the right way with the right tools (I wouldn't recommend the furminator, personally, as it cuts coat). For some breeds with a lot of coat, you need to do something called "line brushing" and really get down to the skin and get all of the loose coat. Blowing it out with a high pressure blower helps even more. Groomers can blow them out, but there are lots of self-grooming places popping up that generally have driers available.


----------



## Calisphere (Feb 6, 2014)

I don't understand "cuts coat". Could you please expand your answer here for me? Do you mean it acts as a pair of scissors in a way?


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Calisphere said:


> I don't understand "cuts coat". Could you please expand your answer here for me? Do you mean it acts as a pair of scissors in a way?


It's basically a clipper blade on a handle. In addition to taking out undercoat (which you want) it will cut the guard hairs (which you don't want). This can ruin a coat and cause flyaway hair that sticks up. It does work ok for some dogs, but I'd stay far away on dogs with a longer coat like Aussies.


----------



## Dagger (Jan 23, 2014)

It should help, as should a furminator.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

We brush our dogs daily ( and they are not heavy shedding breeds) but we still accept that fur is a food group in any house that has a dog. ;-)


----------



## redranger (Sep 30, 2013)

We brush Jarred daily since we got him, it used be hard as he doesn't like it but glad from few tips here he enjoys it now. This slicker brush we got from http://www.petstreetmall.com is what use since our last dog Myla








Myla used to shed a lot and occasionally having skin allergies, this slicker is just gentle and help removing dead hair and dander quickly. Our pup boxer Jarred doesn't shed much but this helps his coat and skin making it shinier. And frequent brushing really helps on controlling falling coat as well petting time.


----------



## misswolfy (Jul 13, 2013)

I used to have huskies and hybrids... A good slicker brush, coat rake, and a powerful force dryer made a HUGEEEE difference... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## littlesoprano (Sep 21, 2013)

elrohwen said:


> Yes, it does, but you have to brush the right way with the right tools (I wouldn't recommend the furminator, personally, as it cuts coat). For some breeds with a lot of coat, you need to do something called "line brushing" and really get down to the skin and get all of the loose coat. Blowing it out with a high pressure blower helps even more. Groomers can blow them out, but there are lots of self-grooming places popping up that generally have driers available.


This. Cosmo is a Shetland Sheepdog, with a LOT of coat for his age, and line brushing works wonders for him. The first time I did it, I ended up with enough fur to make 2-3 Cosmos. Originally I was just using a pin brush (another mistake), and although I got fur off, I never realized how much fur I missed on him, in particular his undercoat. I run a slicker over him every day, but on Sundays I line brush him. Makes a huge difference. And it's pretty easy!


----------

